# A Few Turkey Trumpets



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2015)

Made from all WB wood if I remember right. The black and white one is African blackwood and American holly. The green one is mud cured Osage and DIW mouthpiece. The pic with several in it has Jatoba, cocobolo and chemically cured Osage along with the first two calls.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jbowers (May 16, 2015)

Some very nice looking calls! Really like the contrast of the holly and abw one


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 16, 2015)

Great looking calls Tommy. Love mine you made for me they sound awesome.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. All of these are available although I keep saying I am going to keep the mud cured and DIW call but right now I would let it go. This is the best piece of mud cured Osage I have had and it sounds good too. The ABW and American holly is just plain pretty to me. I am proud of that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

Awesome work Tommy !


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 16, 2015)

Wow - I'd be proud of all of them  
Question though - It may be a dumb one bit I have never used a trumpet call - Do the different lengths create different pitches or pitch ranges?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - I'd be proud of all of them
> Question though - It may be a dumb one bit I have never used a trumpet call - Do the different lengths create different pitches or pitch ranges?


Thanks Scott and the answer to your question is yes. Like all musical instruments they vary with any change you make. The overall length, length of the mouthpiece, inside diameter and material all change what they do. And in mine there are 4 different inside diameters, each with a certain length and you can change that to change the call during building. Once built some people make different mouthpieces with different ID to change the pitch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

